# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Straszny ból pod mostkiem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam 20 lat. od 3 dni męczę się z bólem żołądka, pod mostkiem. Nie mam pojęcia co to może być. Brałam już dzisiaj 3 tabletki przeciwbólowe i nic. Sytuacja powtarza się mniej więcej raz w miesiącu. Poszperałam trochę po internecie, czy to możliwe za nabawiłam się wrzodów żołądka? Moja systematyczność i ilość posiłków jest rzeczywiście daleka od ideału, a ostatni okres czasu był wypełniony stresami. Możliwe, że to stres? dzisiaj nie mam powodów żeby się denerwować, a ból cały czas się utrzymuje i jest nie do zniesienia  :Frown:

----------


## Orkisz2

To trzeba zrobić badania, za długo ten ból się utrzymuje. A tabletki przeciwbólowe problemu nie rozwiążą.

----------

